# Ocean Bells Coffee Company Watford, Herts.



## dwalsh1

This place opened a couple of days ago so I thought I'd visit after work today being as it's 5 miles from my house. Walking in I was impressed with the fixtures and fittings being of a very high standard (the lighting was impressive). This place is what I'd expect a coffee shop to look like. The shop was a little empty but that's because the locals are still sussing it out but time that will change that. The owners, Husband and Wife team Alex and Isabella were very friendly and was eager to answer any questions I asked them. most if not all the food is sourced from local produce and prepared by Isabella. The beans supplied are from Hasbean/Jailbreak and their espresso was very nice to the pallet. the cappuccino wasn't bad either.


----------



## glevum

I like this style of cafe. clean & bright. not over done. nice long counter. great tulip mat in entrance. Any idea why they called it Ocean bells?

Thanks for the review and photos


----------



## dwalsh1

glevum said:


> Any idea why they called it Ocean bells?


 Apparantly (reading their website) Half the name comes from Isabella and the other half comes from their travelling days liking the ocean.


----------



## Glenn

Funnily enough I was peering through the windows of Ocean Bells tonight (having being dragged kicking and screaming to Watford) and wishing it was still open.

The bright red bags of Jailbreak caught my eye and the Nuova Simonelli machine was gleaming in the background.

Watford High Street is certainly moving up in the world. Who would have thought Carluccio's would make an appearance, and now a decent looking coffeeshop too.

I'll be sure to check this one out soon.


----------



## garydyke1

I love the look of this place & weighing the shots too.


----------



## CrazyH

Thought I'd give this place a shout out on here, have had to pass through Watford en route to work of late and enjoying myself there. Really like the espresso and the milk work is good too, they come out quite rich so you might want to ask for semi/skimmed milk.


----------



## dwalsh1

They use Yeo Valley full cream milk. Perhaps Yeo Valley has more fat content?



CrazyH said:


> the milk work is good too, they come out quite rich so you might want to ask for semi/skimmed milk.


----------



## CrazyH

dwalsh1 said:


> They use Yeo Valley full cream milk. Perhaps Yeo Valley has more fat content?


Possibly, first one or two milk drinks I had there were a touch too rich for my tastes... Either I got used to it or it was a one off (slightly overheated milk?) as I have been going in daily for the past month or so (flipping between espresso and milk drinks) and not found it to be an issue.

Won't be going through the area daily any-more, but will certainly be returning. On Wednesday I hit a few central London places and it more than hold's its own against them.

This was yesterday's latte

  

2013-10-24-0987 by krazy-olie, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn

I'll be there sometime tomorrow. Looking forward to my first visit,


----------



## Glenn

Believe the hype - this place rocks!

As I walked in the door I was greeted personally - the head barista reads Coffee Forums UK









The food selection even at 2pm ish was great. I chose a King Prawn in giraffe bread roll, with my wife going for a Roasted vegetable Foccacia in a garlic sauce, accompanied by 2 flat whites and a slice of coffee and walnut cake.

The owner Alex was behind the machine and turned out 2 lovely flatties.

Water was delivered to our tables in advance of the food, and then all the items ordered were brought out.

There was a great vibe, and everyone was enjoying themselves - staff included

It's hard to believe such a place exists in Watford, which used to be void of anything decent.

The entire area is undergoing a facelift and I can see myself making another visit soon.

I highly recommend popping in if you are in the area.


----------



## CrazyH

Glenn said:


> The owner Alex was behind the machine and turned out 2 lovely flatties.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's hard to believe such a place exists in Watford, which used to be void of anything decent.
> 
> ...


Well, Poundland is pretty good. The starbucks a few years ago used to have some competent baristas and there was always a choice of a guest filter, which often was pretty decent (fan of the sumatra). I think the managers changed because they stopped bothering with the second drip and now they only have one machine, and much of the staff changed - who were, on the whole, less good.

Alex made this one for me (was taken with flash so a better photo than above one, which was made by Olivia)

  

2013-10-15-0889.jpg by krazy-olie, on Flickr

Both producing consistently excellent latte art


----------



## mcgregor_dave

It looks like a really nice place and checking their website only confirmed my first impressions. I will be passing by Watford in a week or so, so looking forward to check it out first hand.


----------



## dwalsh1

I hope you wont be disappointed Dave. My daughter Olivia is one of the baristas working there











mcgregor_dave said:


> It looks like a really nice place and checking their website only confirmed my first impressions. I will be passing by Watford in a week or so, so looking forward to check it out first hand.


----------



## Glenn

Popped in for birthday brunch today and had a lovely coffee made by Olivia.

The white chocolate & cranberry brownie was delicious too.

So nice to have a decent coffee shop fairly close by.


----------



## dwalsh1

Happy Birthday Glenn.............................


----------

